# My Darling Lil Man...



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Enjoying the nice day and a walk with mom....couldn't you just love him to bits?!?!?! 
I am not saying this b/c he's my boy, but... this dog is absolutely THE best natured chi I have met in my life! Everyone is a potential friend to him...  
I LOVE YOU SON!!!

"ARE THE KIDS COMING TOO???"










"I COULD STARE AT YOU ALL DAY MUM!!!!"











"WHO??? WHAT??? WHERE???"











"WHAT THE HECK IS A BREASTFEEDING PILLOW MUM?"


----------



## Hollyspup (Mar 18, 2005)

He's very cute!! I love the white marking on his chest...


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

He is a darling and my Sybil likes his looks too!!! She is his color also.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

He is just adorable :!:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Gorgeous little man! x


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone  I almost fell over when one of his sons came out exactly like him, same white on the nose and faint white line on the head. The only difference is his son has a dime-sized white "beauty mark" on the back of his neck...
Willie is such a ham, I hope he passes that on to his babes


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Oh what a beauty!!!!
Laramy is the same color :lol: 

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He is adorable !


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Unique~ I noticed that! Then your Laramy is sure to grow up to be a fine looking young man! hehehe

Thanks nabi~


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is so cute!


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

My baby girl looks just like your Lil Man.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a cutie and what a perfect apple head


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Willie is adorable. You always take such great pics. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Great pics! I love the one where's he's looking up at you with such love. I'm a sucker for flattened ears pics. :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He's adorable and he definitely looks like a happy lil fella


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh he is so cute and you can tell what a good natured little chi he is! That is so great.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

he's so handsome!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

He really is adorable.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Love, love, love that cute little applehead!! He really looks like he has a great personality.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LaVida, Wow they do look alike  

The flattened ears, hehehe..my husband calls it friendly-ears, or he calls him "FlatHead" not a very flattering name :wink: 

Thank you all for saying such wonderful things about him. It means a lot since a mama thinks her baby is beautiful, no matter what. And someone I once worked with called him ugly!!! :evil: 
Ahhh well, I adore him as much as you all love your babies, and I know that's a lot  

Love Stacy


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Awww he looks like a good boy


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

i love your chi it reminds me of my aunts chi


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW way cute!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I am trying to put a pic of my lil girl Sybil.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/8batch/8weeks/FH000001.jpg


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

He is adorable!!! I'm in love with Appleheads :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Ha! Amusing little girl :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

What a sweet boy.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks All!!!  I love seeing all your babies too  

Love Stacy


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Sachem said:


> LaVida, Wow they do look alike
> 
> The flattened ears, hehehe..my husband calls it friendly-ears, or he calls him "FlatHead" not a very flattering name :wink:
> 
> ...



when they pull their ears back ...they are in a lovey dovey mood  i just love that !!! your boy is really gorgeous :shock: i love black and white chi's  

kisses nat


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks, I love the black and whites too...but the more chis I see, the more I love each color


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Stacy , your boy is so handsome 8)


----------

